
Ask HN: Looking for what to build. How to leave this stage? - jeanlucas
Lately I haven&#x27;t found anything that makes me excited to build. I like to build products, but feels like spending energy in the wrong or on a non promising product is waste of time. How to find what to build?
======
antasvara
I think it would be helpful to figure out what you've tried. Classic (but
helpful) advice is to create something to solve a problem that you currently
have. Is there anything that you find annoying and could be automated?

